# Monstera deliciosa seed sprouting.



## dufus (Feb 20, 2007)

I bought some coffea arabica and monstera deliciosa seeds from WhaTcom seed company a few weeks ago.

the monsteras sprout quickly apparently.
I threw one in my viv the day i got them thinking it wouldn't sprout, wrong.

now i've got this lil guy springing up.










That little sprig, with some luck, will turn into this in a year or so.


----------



## skronkykong (Jan 1, 2007)

That's really neat. Know of any other viv plants that can be started from seed in the tank?


----------



## Frogtofall (Feb 16, 2006)

Good work on the Monstera.

skronky... Many gesneriad seeds are super easy to germinate and I assume most tropical species would do quite well in a viv. Dischidia seed would probably also germinate nicely.


----------



## Dendrobait (May 29, 2005)

So you are just going to leave that thing in your viv?


----------



## Smashtoad (Apr 27, 2007)

Call it a complete coincidence, an alignment of the stars, or whatever you'd like, but when I saw your User Name right after reading this post I almost blew chewed up apple all over my computer monitor...sorry.

How big is this tank? I'm assuming you've never grown this plant before? If you have a false bottom it will be coming out with the plant when you go to remove it, as by then the roots will have it in their possession...so be ready to just lop it off at ground level or something.

This plant has a will, and is happy to impose it.

Dude, seriously...think this through. My Yorkie was eaten by a deliciousa.


----------



## skronkykong (Jan 1, 2007)

Then why don't people sell seeds more instead of cuttings? I'll take some seeds. Someone gimmie.


----------



## dufus (Feb 20, 2007)

This is a ten, it wasn't a really serious thing, i just was curious on what it would do.

as soon as the second leaf starts uncurling, it's coming out and into a small pot in my room until spring.

I've grown this plant for about 8 months now, and took a hacksaw to my big one's roots trying to get it indoors for the winter.


Hey antone, got and seeds you're willing to share/sell?

I've got probally 6 of the monstera seeds i won't be using, trades anyone?


----------

